# Three Free Pixels!



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

I am looking to collect some examples so I will be doing three free pixels of your fish. I cannot work from blurry photos so please refrain from posting these. This will be done via a random number generator so please number your posts. One entry per person, please. Here is an example I just threw together -








Yours will be better, I promise. I did that in like 5 minutes, lol. I will be announcing the winners at the end of the day (around 7pm CST) so hurry!

Nowwwww..... GO!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm up for this! I am a bit confused, though... Do you need one photo, or three?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

2. I'm in as well!


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

One photo of your fish. I will be selecting three winners at random.


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

3! :-d


----------



## Tuigirl (Aug 3, 2014)

4!


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Well, 'since there were only four submissions, I'll do all four, aha. I will be getting started tomorrow. Will the other three please post photos of their fish?


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Can i still join?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I'd like Rembrandt of course, I assume you'll do a side view? I'd like if you could make him a real MG well at least blue body, yellow fins and defined blue band around his fins? ^_^


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I coincidentally ended up doing an almost complete photo shoot today, so I have a LOT of nice pictures. Just need to finish up and upload them... But I'll have it up within a couple of hours.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Couple of hours ended up being more tha a couple of hours... Sorry... 



Just in case, here's another of the same fish to base the pixel off of...

Thank you!


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

That's fine. Just need Mame's now! My mother in law ended up coming but I will get started Monday


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

De'Anna, do you want him done as is or how you described? I can do either one.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

How I described him please; blue body, yellow fins with blue outlining band. His dorsal can remain the same though; mostly blue there. That's what he looked like when he was younger (what I'm explaining, not the picture) so I'd just like that to remind me of that ^_^

EDIT: better yet, here's a pic of when he was younger, his blue band was actually pretty large for a supposed MG.


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Okay, so I'm just going to clarify one more time - you want the pixel of when he was younger, correct? :lol:


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Ooh is it still open?

If it is could you do mweh boy Kano?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Flint said:


> Okay, so I'm just going to clarify one more time - you want the pixel of when he was younger, correct? :lol:


yes


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Sorry, bailmint, it closed a day or so ago.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Ahhh just missed it xD.


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

I may end up doing some as commissions later on so just keep your eye out. ;-)


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

I may take tankman and bailmint if I don't get overworked with the first four. I just finished Tuigirl's sketch and I'm hoping to get at least one more done tonight. I've been at the doctor with my daughter all day today but I want to get some at least sketched out. 

ETA - Everyone's fish is coming out with a different "personality" it's really cute!


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

D, is Rembrant OHM or HM?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Ohm


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

He ended up with a top hat and cane, lmao. I need a lifeeeee. :rofl:


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

lol!!


----------

